# Dunstable motets vs Tallis motets



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I absolutely love both, but let's remain focus and objective, let these two gentelmen face off, to see whit argument who wrote the greatest work who deserve a shround of importance between these two.

Ockay has far as i know i have economic entry into both since there are naxos, but there are among the greatest released, tonus peregrinus ensemble did also the perotin & leonin cd coincidence this cd is awesome too and i dont just trow in this adjective tonus peregrinus is top notch.

Then the Tallis cd '' spem in alium'' a hudge motets megazilla motets, this cd is directed by mister Jeremy Summerly he dose a fine job

Tallis is the logical step after Dunstable this is the paralel between them...
Why pick random English composer well both are English brewed one is early renaissance the other is later renaissance and there making these fabuleous motets.

Before i would like more Tallis but, after many lisen of Dunstable im convinced he is in league whit Tallis and one of england sharpest knife in the drawer...

My verdict none is greater than the other out of respect i cannot says one greater otherwise i would insult godz of polyphony artisant craftman of the utter finest English music.

What you view on this perhaps Dunstable fan like tallis too , it go whit it hmm?

:tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> My verdict none is greater than the other out of respect i cannot says one greater otherwise i would insult godz of polyphony artisant craftman of the utter finest English music.


This is probably correct. You could certainly argue that Dunstable was more influential and deserves the "shroud of importance," but Spem in Alium has had more lasting popularity.

What about Taverner or (especially) Byrd?


----------

